# How to locate members in Ghana



## Nana Egyir (Aug 29, 2018)

I am so much interested to be a Mason. I live in Accra, Ghana. My problem has to do with finding members in Ghana to petition for me. Would appreciate it so much if someone could link me or a
member in Accra could help me out. Wattsapp Line 00233245471134


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## texanmason (Aug 29, 2018)

Here you go!

https://www.districtgrandlodgeghana.org/roll-of-lodges/

Find a lodge that is close to you, and call/email them. Visit with them, get to know them, and once you know them and they know you, you will be able to get brethren of the lodge to sign for you.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 29, 2018)

Nana Egyir said:


> My problem has to do with finding members in Ghana to petition for me.



That is deliberate.  Masonry in Ghana is very private because Masons have been attacked in nearby countries.  We need to be safe.  Plus in nearby countries some men treat trying to join as some sort of power game.  We only allow men who wish to serve and give not men to wish advantage or gain.

Outsiders to contact through the grand lodge authorities will not get responses for those reasons.  You must find and befriend a member on your own in your country.  The situation is very different there than in the US or UK.


----------



## Nana Egyir (Aug 29, 2018)

I now understand the reason behind. Thank you for the insight. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

